# Flash-plugin im Browser wird nicht erkannt



## rawsta (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin.(ggfs. bitte ins Richtige Forum verschieben)

Mein Problem ist das es immer öfters passiert das, dass Flash-plugin im Browser nicht erkannt wird.
Ich bastel grad einwenig mit Flash Elementen auf einer Webseite rum.
Aber nach einiger Zeit bekomm ich nur angezeigt das ich angeblich kein Flash habe.
Egal ob Opera,FireFox,IE....
Das ist sehr ärgerlich. 
Da wird es echt schwer bis unmöglich zu überprüfen ob die Änderungen funktionieren.

System:
WinXP SP2
Flash 9
Opera 9

schonmal Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus..

gruß 
rawsta

edit: Ich versuche momentan eine mit Simpleviewer erstellte Gallery in eine Seite einzubauen.
>Link zur Seite<


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

mir wäre auch neu, dass man Flashfilme mit
	
	
	



```
var fo = new FlashObject("viewer.swf", "viewer", "100%", "100%", "6", "#BEAC6D");
```
 einbindet.

Gruß
.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2006)

Das tut man, um die Probleme des EOLAS-Patents (IE-PlugIn-Aktivierung) zu umgehen.
Aber es funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man das FlashObject Script auch in die Seite einbindet.


----------



## rawsta (29. Juli 2006)

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Hilfe...
Ok sowas klappt natürlich besser wenn man die augen aufmacht...  
Ich hatte die Zeile: 
<script type="text/javascript" src="flashobject.js"></script>
vergessen...

jetzt klappt es...

Aber trotzdem habe ich ab und zu dieses Problem das ich auch auf anderen Seiten die Fehlermeldung bekomme...
z.B. newgrounds,etc... bekomm ich die Meldung das ich angeblich kein Flash habe.
Nicht nur auf einer
Ich aktualisiere dann auch, wenn es nötig ist. 
Aber trotzdem seh ich dann nix.

EIne Idee woran es liegen könnte ?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. Juli 2006)

> Aber es funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man das FlashObject Script auch in die Seite einbindet.


Worauf ich hinauswollte - 

Wenn Flashfilme bei Dir zum Teil nicht angezeigt werden (unter welchen Browsern? - hast Du Links?) könnte es auch an fehlerhaften JS-Lösungen zum Einbinden der Filme liegen - ein Blick in den jeweiligen Quelltext dürfte Aufschluss geben.

Gruß
.


----------



## rawsta (29. Juli 2006)

Das mit den Links könnte schwierig werden...
...das Problem tritt halt nur manchmal auf verschiedenen Seiten auf...
(Newgrounds.com ; YouTube.com ; AtomFilms.com ; etc...)
Mein Primär-Browser ist Opera9.
Aber wenn ich es dann mit dem Firefox teste, funktioniert es auch nicht.
Nach einem Neustart läuft es meist.

Kann es daran liegen das meine Installation schon ziemlich lange läuft ? 
Naja, da ich in der Zeit ne Menge Installiert und deinstalliert habe wird es wohl schlicht und ergreiffend daran liegen das sich über die Zeit ne Menge Schrott angesammelt hat.

Oder gibt es Ideen ?


----------

